# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  Wirecard Smart Band, Wirecard AG, Munich, Bavaria, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Wirecard AG

----------


## Airicist

Article "Wirecard’s Smart Band: A mobile wallet you wear around your wrist"

by Kevin Fitchard	
January 15, 2015

----------

